# Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014



## Ostseestipper (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn Ihr den Titel gelesen habt, wisst Ihr ja was hier rein soll.

Beste Grüße
Der Ostseestipper


----------



## Smallmouth (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*

Gestern 16:00 bis 19:00 
Dahme 
Wind SSW 3 - 4 Wasse leicht trüb , 
9 mal Bronze weit über 50cm 
6 mal Silber weit unter 50cm 

Alles im Hellen , ab 18:30 kein Fisch mehr . 
Alle Fische wren voll mit Tobsen .

Tight lines


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*

dienstag meckl.bucht:

nur kleine leos,alle u 40.... 
jede menge seegras 
wo sind nur die größeren in diesem herbst ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Rana (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich vom Ufer aus auf Dorsch blinkern kann? Wo das Wasser schnell tief wird? Bin vor kurzem nach Wismar gezogen. Habe mir am WE Börgerende angeschaut, sieht viel versprechend aus.....Direkt um Wismar ist wohl eher schlecht??

Gruß Rainer


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*



Rana schrieb:


> Direkt um Wismar ist wohl eher schlecht??



Warum? In Richtung Boltenhagen und weiter westlich weiß ich von guten Fängen.


----------



## Rana (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*

Habe ich von Anglern in Wismar gehört. Welche Standabschnitte kann ich denn testen? Boltenhagen und weiter südlich ist ja auch eine ganze Ecke weg von Wismar, aber wenn es sich lohnt. Direkt in Wismar habe ich auch noch keine angler gesehen.....


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*

Puh, dass muss ein Einheimischer beantworten. Ich persönlich würde mich ohne weitere Hilfe in Richtung Brook, Groß Schwansee orientieren. Da siehts nach Steilküste und dem dazugehörigen Leogrund aus. Hier 53.990281,10.988 war ich vor Jahren mal zelten und dort wurden auch nachts Dorsche gefangen.


----------



## trethupe (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*

....ein guter Tip sind die Bücher der Rapsbande .....

mfg.

Ronny


----------



## Rana (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*

Danke für die Antworten  Werde dann mal posten was ich so gefangen habe.....


----------



## Smallmouth (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*

Gestern 23.10.14  von ca  16:00 bis 19:00 
Dahme Riff
Wind SW 3 später Süd 3 Wasser klar und Unmengen von Seegras  , 

Ganze Riff und Aussenriff war schwer zu befischen jeder Wurf Seegras
Am Roten Haus links von den Riffen , kein Kraut und fischbar . 
2 x Dorsch 57 cm und 60 cm
2 x Silber ca. 35 cm 

Wieser alles im Hellen in der Dämmerung und Dunkeln kein Fisch !!!!!!


----------



## Ostseestipper (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*

Endlich kann ich auch etwas beitragen.

Heute kurz vor Sonnenaufgang mit Trethupe im Raum Kübo gewesen.
Wind ablandig, Wasser klar und ruhig.
1. Wurf nix, 2. Wurf Dorsch |bigeyes, 3. Wurf Dorsch |bigeyes (konnte sich kurz vorm "Küchengriff" lösen).
Größen: Ende 40
Das wars dann auch. Bei uns Beiden nichts mehr rausgekommen.
Macht aber Mut.
Es geht ja auch erst los, ... hoffentlich :q.

Beste Grüße
Mark


----------



## prion (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2014*

Moin Moin in die Runde,

war gestern nachmittag in die Dunkelheit rein mit der Watbüx am Strand. Ein  kleiner Dorsch Anfang 40 kam so gegen 4 Uhr raus, sonst noch ein paar ganz zaghafte Bisse und recht viel Kraut.

Petri


----------

